# node-negative



## yeoja

Imi puteti da un sinonim(chiar si in engleza) pt" *node-negative*" din fraza:"this technique may be an option for node-negative patients who either                             refuse surgery or cannot tolerate surgery". Ma gandesc ca se refera poate la necooperanti.(!?)


----------



## misadro

_node-negative _.. "cu ganglioni negativi" ... adică nu s-au găsit celule canceroase în ganglioni ..


----------



## yeoja

Mersi mult pt pont, misadro! Nu mi-am dat seama ca era "fara metastaze ganglionare".


----------



## farscape

Nu vreau să generez confuzie, dar în limba (terminologia) engleză există două noțiuni distincte:

Ganglion: a collection of cell bodies outside of the brain and spinal cord and is part of the nervous system. 

Lymph node: a collection of connective tissue filled with white blood cells that acts as a filter for bacteria and other pathogens and is part of the immune system.

În română știu că se folosește "ganglion limfatic" dar acest termen nu are un corespondent direct în engleză. "Node-negative" se refer strict la nodulii limfatici.


Later,

PS În acest dicționar medical, sunt explicații termenii nodul/ganglion limfatic și ganglion nervos cu echivalențele din engleză...

.


----------

